# THD Flexi-50 vs Koch Multitone



## artr (Jun 9, 2008)

Anybody familiar with these amps? I have both and am having a hard time deciding which one to part with. Gotta make room and it's too close to call.

Having the 3 channels, with more gain on the Koch is nice, but the versatility of the Flexi with tube changing/rebiasing is excellent.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

do you plan on doing a lot of tube changing and biasing...?

i'd get the 3 channels.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never played the THD, but I'm a diehard Multitone guy since about 2003.

You can swap power tubes in the MT...I had 2-EL34's in it and now have rebiased and put in 4-JJ6V6's, and for me it has been a nice change. Also, I've improved my tone by putting in the tungsol 12AX7's in V1-V3, and a JJ in V4. I swapped out the stock speakers when I had it in combo format, and put in a v30 and G12H30 mix, again a great improvement.

Recently converted it from a combo to a head, and mated it with a port city cab. I'm in total tone heaven right now.










I'd love to try the THD though...good luck with your decision.


----------



## gregory49 (Oct 16, 2008)

Carl Verheyan Uses the Flexi 50 when he's not using the Dr.Z SRZ65 those two amps have replaced his old 50 watt plexis so i think that says alot. If you don't know who he is, you should. :banana:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Played both when I was shopping for a new amp a few years ago. Along with the Flexi I looked pretty seriously at the Bi-Valve and the UniValve. Ultimately I went with a Twintone. I really like the Multitone but just didn't want an amp that big (12th Fret only had the 2x12 and the head + cab).

I like the Flexi but couldn't come to grips with the 2 MV + boost layout on it. What can I say? I'm a knucklehead who likes a clean channel and a gain channel with a button to move between them. I also preferred the voicing on the clean side of the Koch.

Tough decision for sure. Gig 'em -- that'll help make the choice a little more apparent I think.


----------

